# Hi, I'm Hungry. Who're you?



## stickybun (Sep 6, 2012)

:b My name is Carissa. I found this site this morning when I was sauteing chicken and mir poux and accidentally splashed in waaaay too much balsamic vinegar. While I only found a few threads that said "sugar" or "add more junk", I added some butter, because my cook-boyfriend said that the fat counteracts the acid. Anyway, here I am, and it's good to be here so far.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 6, 2012)

Howdy!
Welcome to D.C.!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi and welcome.  Stick around and join the party.


----------



## chopper (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi, welcome. Come on in, there is lots of room here.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 6, 2012)

Solution by dilution is the trick. And, hello.


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 7, 2012)

Good morning from North Wales


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 7, 2012)

hello from manchester uk


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome, Carissa!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 8, 2012)

Your boyfriend is a cook?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome to DC


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 9, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I think everyone has at one time or another added too much of something. The DH was making me a birthday cake one year and used salt instead of sugar....I caught him--he scooped out most of it, but it was the saltiest carrot cake I've ever eaten! I don't think we had a bowl big enough to dilute it down to 1 tsp of salt!


----------

